# o'day 26? opinions?



## southernsmoke (Mar 11, 2008)

I've taken a quick look at an o'day 26 and am scheduled to look at it with the broker next week. The boat is from 1985 and has a custom trailer. Trailer axle was broken but that is being repaired right now (before sale). Running Rigging is serviceable but will need replacing. Was told there was an issue with the faucet diaphram as well, but not sure how much that would cost to fix. Hull is in good condition. Motor is 1995 outboard 9.9hp. Didnt see the sails, but told they were in used but good condition. 


After reading/lurking here for a few months and checking out a few boats I've decided to go for a large trailerable boat, and this seems to be the best I've seen in my area. My sailing experience is with smaller boats, and this would be the first one I've ever personally owned. I live in eastern NC and do not intend to ever take this boat further than the outer banks. Anyone have any experience on this type of boat? Opinions?


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a 85 O'day 26. This is my 4th season with the boat, still enjoy it. Works great as a day sailor, weekends are nice on the boat. Mine came with an ez-load trailer, but have only used it for moving from yard to ramp. There is a place where you can still order 0'day parts as well as get some sound advise. Bottom line, I enjoy the boat, easy to set up and get on on the water with, and I like the way it handles. I sail on a Missouri lake. If you want you can PM me for more information. 

enjoy
Joe


----------



## captainchetco (Mar 18, 2007)

I've sailed on several O'Days, but not this specific one. Most share a hull design with Cals, and were built by Bangor Punta. They are quality constructed hulls and glass work in general. Sails are a considerable expense, so make sure the condition is reflected in the price if they are in bad shape. Running rigging can be kept reasonable in a boat that size, since 3/8 double braid dacron is fine, and adequately strong. You don't need high tech line for a boat that size, since you want the diameter large enough to easily handle (unless of course you are a hard core racer)


----------



## TomandKarens34 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a '75 O'Day, with an original main sail. It's tired but no rips and no loose stitching. I get by. Paid $3500 with the trailer 5 years ago. No outboard with the boat. Had to do a lot of work on it. Wet core will be the most likely problem. Be sure you have it well surveyed. Wet core is a ***** to fix.


----------



## southernsmoke (Mar 11, 2008)

captainchetco said:


> I've sailed on several O'Days, but not this specific one. Most share a hull design with Cals, and were built by Bangor Punta. They are quality constructed hulls and glass work in general. Sails are a considerable expense, so make sure the condition is reflected in the price if they are in bad shape. Running rigging can be kept reasonable in a boat that size, since 3/8 double braid dacron is fine, and adequately strong. You don't need high tech line for a boat that size, since you want the diameter large enough to easily handle (unless of course you are a hard core racer)


Have any idea what it would cost to replace the running rigging? That is the only thing that I was told might need work.

I'm going to look at it friday, I'll post how it goes


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Running rigging isn't all that expensive. For a small boat lke an O'Day 26, you're probably looking at $300-400. Cajun Trading has packages for just this purpose.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

SD's estimate is right on. Assuming you are replacing main and jib halyards, two jib sheets and main sheet, and a cost for each in the range of $50 to $100, you should be well under $500 for all five.

Remember that the big dollar items are fixing structrural issues and replacing motor and saills. Most everything else on a boat that size is secondary. If you don't pay for a survey, at least have someone who knows boats go over the hull carefully. Have the outboard test run for you. Lay out the sails and go over them carefully. If they are originals from 1985, figure on replacing them as soon as finances permit.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

SD is spot on (as usual). I replaced the running rigging on my 25 footer this winter and only spent about $300 for halyards, mainsheet, mainsheet tackle system, and jib sheet.


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

If your going for it, you may want to keep this url D & R Marine, great resource for finding O'day parts. As far as replacing the sails, check into used/recondition sails. I replaced the main on my 26 last year, new sail that someone had not taken delivery on, $480. Good luck


----------



## southernsmoke (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, I thought it would cost a bit more to replace so that is good news to me! I'm looking at this thing tomorrow, so I'll post how it goes.


----------

